# fly fishing maine



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I posted in the travel forum about maine mainly sightseeing but i have been wondering what the fishing is like. We are going some time in August i think. should i bring my fly rods? we will probably spend most of our time along the coast however if there is a must stop place to fly fish in the north,or even along the coast, I'm all eyes.


----------

